# Frage zum Togiak!!!!



## Sylverpasi (2. März 2005)

Unser Kollege AudiGott1984 rief mich vorhin an und wollte von mir wissen, ob ein Togiak besser oder schlechter ist. Vor- und Nachteile....? Oder sollte man doch besser ein BB kaufen. Er hat die Chance es komplett mit Anker, Flossen, Rettungsweste und Seil günsig zu erwerben...... Da er heute wohl nicht mehr ins AB kommen kann, soll ich die Frage für ihn stellen. Also Männers, wozu ratet ihr ihm???  |kopfkrat . Ich persönlich finde ein BB besser, da nicht so sperrig.... #h


----------



## Gnilftz (2. März 2005)

*AW: Frage zum Togiak!!!!*

Ich dachte immer n Togiak wäre n Belly...  |kopfkrat 

Das Togiak hat den Vorteil, dass Dein Mors einigermaßen trocken bleibt! 

Gruß
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## peter II (2. März 2005)

*AW: Frage zum Togiak!!!!*

besser oder schlechter als was?  ;+ 
ich finds gut. :l


----------



## MxkxFxsh (2. März 2005)

*AW: Frage zum Togiak!!!!*

Anfänger = (besser) normales BB, V-Typ oder U-Typ

Fortgeschrittene= Togiak + Pontoon-Boats und auch normales BB

Togiak= bei schwerer und großer Person (mehr Tragkraft + Bewegungsfreiheit)

Das Togiak und ähnliche sind alles BB´s, nur eben auf Pontoon-Basis.  :m


----------



## Böx (2. März 2005)

*AW: Frage zum Togiak!!!!*

Warum ist ein "normales" Belly besser für einen Anfänger geignet als ein Togiak?


----------



## MxkxFxsh (2. März 2005)

*AW: Frage zum Togiak!!!!*

@ Böx

Wer laufen will, muss erstmal gehen lernen ! :m


----------



## AudiGott1984 (2. März 2005)

*AW: Frage zum Togiak!!!!*

Also würdest du mir als Anfänger davon abraten ! Ich kann nämlich ein Togiak zu nem günstigen Kurs bekommen ! Und wollte gleich ein Pontonboot anstatt ein normales kaufen !!



MfG Maik


----------



## MxkxFxsh (2. März 2005)

*AW: Frage zum Togiak!!!!*

@ AudiGott

Ich werde mich schwer hüten jemand was ab oder anzuraten !!
Das soll jeder selbst entscheiden, was sein Geldbeutel hergibt und schlussendlich wie er das BB oder Pontoon körperlich auf die Reihe bekommt.
Da sind nähmlich gewaltige Unterschiede.

Auf diese Unterschiede.... danach sollte ein Beginner fragen und nicht was, wo, wie günstig ist. Denn ich vertraue so einer "Schwimmhilfe" mein Leben an, das ich selber dirigieren muss durch meine körperliche Fitness.


----------



## Maddin (2. März 2005)

*AW: Frage zum Togiak!!!!*

@Maik
Nimm das Togiak und gut. Ich wüsste nicht warum es für Anfänger ungeeignet sein soll, unser Actore kommt damit auch klar. Gib in der Suchfunktion mal "Togiak" ein und du wirst genügend Erfahrungsberichte finden die die Frage von Sylverpasi überflüssig machen.

Ciao #h


----------



## theactor (3. März 2005)

*AW: Frage zum Togiak!!!!*

HI,

ich bin gleich und "unerfahren" ins Togiak eingestiegen und das bei schwierigen Bedingungen (Wellen...#t) 
Aber ich bin immerhin raus und wieder reingekommen aus dem Wasser! #6 
Ich habe noch an einigen Haltungsfehlern zu arbeiten (die Rückenlehne ist nicht wirklich eine...) aber ansonsten finde ich es, _gerade_ als Anfänger sehr "beruhigend", nicht so tief im Wasser zu hängen.

Wie gesagt: ich war erst einmal draussen aber ich fand das  Togiak #6 #6  und kann es auf jeden Fall sehr empfehlen! 

|wavey:


----------



## Böx (3. März 2005)

*AW: Frage zum Togiak!!!!*

@ Mikefish

Da hast du wohl recht. Allerdings beantwortet das meine Frage leider nur ungenügend. Wenn du sowas raushaust, sollte das doch vielleicht auch mit Argumenten zu untermauern sein. Ich wohne verdammt weit weg von der Küste und trotzdem bin sehr an einem Belly interessiert und habe auch die ganzen Beiträge hier gelesen. Da hat sich halt auch irgendwie das Togiak heraus kristallisiert. Ich habe halt auch keinen Bock, wenn ich schon 750km jedes mal fahren muss mich in einen LKW Reifen zu setzen um nach fünfmal festzustellen, dass ich jetzt einens Togiaks würdig bin. Nix für ungut, ich lass mich gerne von Argumenten überzeugen


----------



## Reppi (3. März 2005)

*AW: Frage zum Togiak!!!!*

AudiGott,
laß Dich mal nicht irritieren........
Wenn Du das Togiak günstig schießen kannst.......greif zu !!
Das Togiak ist unwesentlich größer und schwerer als ein "normales"....
Und habe Nachsicht mit Mike;er ist ein in die Jahre gekommener Belly-Freak, für den jedes Kilo mehr tragen, wohl überlegt sein will...........     und sei es auch nur, weil er dann auf dem Rückweg 30kg Dorsch am Galgen hat #6


----------



## Micky Finn (3. März 2005)

*AW: Frage zum Togiak!!!!*

Hallo Böx,

ich habe kein Togiak, kenne es aber vom Sehen. Selbst hab ich  ein Outcast Fat Cat, das dem Togiak nicht unähnlich ist. Leider komm ich mit dem Teil auch zu selten ans Wasser, aber hier im Süden gibt´s auch die ein oder andere Gelegenheit wo sich das Aufpumpen lohnt. (ein paar Seen in den Vogesen)
Normales Belly würde ich nicht nehmen, da hängt man mit dem Hintern nur im kalten Wasser und richtig vorwärts kommt man auch nicht. Erhöht wirft es sich mit der Fliegenrute zum Beispiel auch besser usw. Also mit dem Togiak machst du sicher nichts verkehrt.
Besorg dir auf jeden Fall einen kleinen Klappanker, den hab ich schon schätzen gelernt. Der Rückweg an der Küste ist manchmal lang und die Strömung oder der Wind sind manchmal fies dazu, sodaß mann dann ne kleine Ankerpause richtig zu schätzen weiß.

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## MxkxFxsh (3. März 2005)

*AW: Frage zum Togiak!!!!*

@ Böx

Argumente muss ich nicht haben, denn es ist doch "nur" meine Meinung, die fundiert ist durch Vergleich und Erfahrung.

Aber ich bin ja auch der Meinung das das Togiak und ähnliche Bauweisen die Spitze sind und für die Ostsee gut geeignet sind und wenn Du günstig rankommst, na denn schlag zu und warte nicht lange.

Ich wünsche viel Spass und Erfolg damit!  :m


----------



## theactor (3. März 2005)

*AW: Frage zum Togiak!!!!*

HI,

vielleicht besteht ja auch die Möglichkeit, Dich beim nächsten Küstenbesuch mit dem ein oder anderen Belly-Boardie zu einer Session zu verabreden. 
Dann kannst Du erstmal probepaddeln, bevor Du eine Entscheidung triffst.
Die Küstenboardies sind da sehr offen für sowas #6


----------



## Böx (3. März 2005)

*AW: Frage zum Togiak!!!!*

@ Mikefish

Ja aber genau die Vergleiche und Erfahrungen die zu deiner Meinungsbildung beigetragen haben hätten mich einfach intressiert. Ich habe hier nicht die Möglichkeiten zum vergleichen und Erfahrungswerte habe ich schon gar nicht.

@ Micky Finn

Wo hast du denn dein Outcast gekauft? Gibts da ein Shop im web?


----------



## Gnilftz (3. März 2005)

*AW: Frage zum Togiak!!!!*



			
				Böx schrieb:
			
		

> Wo hast du denn dein Outcast gekauft? Gibts da ein Shop im web?



Dat Teil gibt es bei Rudi Heger.
Bin im Moment überfragt, ob der n Internetshop hat.

Gruß
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## MxkxFxsh (3. März 2005)

*AW: Frage zum Togiak!!!!*

@ Böx

Hatte ich auch nicht !
Als ich mit dem U-Boot von CC angefangen habe, gab es noch nicht einmal das Anglerboard und in meinem Bekanntenkreis hat niemand nen BB zum angeln benutzt.
Also musste ich die "Möglichkeiten" und "Erfahrungen" einfach selbst sammeln.

Heute und mit der Plattform des Anglerboards gebe ich Info´s und helfe gerne weiter, damit anderen vielleicht der "Bauchfaller" erspart bleibt.
Und ganau das habe ich doch mit meiner Meinung getan oder ?
Oder schrieb ich "kauf das und kauf das nicht" ?

(hoffentlich wird das Wetter bald besser, dann werden die Angler wieder entspannter, ich mit einbezogen) |supergri


----------



## Medo (3. März 2005)

*AW: Frage zum Togiak!!!!*



> (hoffentlich wird das Wetter bald besser, dann werden die Angler wieder entspannter, ich mit einbezogen)


 
:m 

dito|wavey:


----------



## htp55 (3. März 2005)

*AW: Frage zum Togiak!!!!*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Dat Teil gibt es bei Rudi Heger.
> Bin im Moment überfragt, ob der n Internetshop hat.
> 
> Gruß
> Heiko  |wavey:



Nö, hat er nicht, nur 'nen Online-Bestellzettel.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (4. März 2005)

*AW: Frage zum Togiak!!!!*

@ Medo

Ja wird wirklich wieder Zeit das man sich mal wieder an der Küste trifft, ordentlich ablabern, grillen und noch nebenbei angeln kann.  #6 

Freue mich mal wieder ne Pulle Gerstensaft mit Dir zusammen zukillen.

Man sieht sich .... hoffentlich bald! :m  |wavey:


----------



## Main-Schleuse (4. März 2005)

*AW: Frage zum Togiak!!!!*

Beim Durchlesen dieses Threads kommt mir doch Teilweise das Grausen.
Was soll der Quatsch mit Belly-Booten für Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene!?
Soll ein Anfänger erst mal absaufen bevor er sich ein gescheites Boot holen soll oder
wie soll man das verstehen. @Mikefish
Wenn jemand die Möglichkeit hat ein gutes Boot günstig zu kaufen sollte man ihn Unterstützen und nicht unsicher machen.
Jeder der das erste mal in ein BB steigt sollte halt erst mal auf dem Ententeich austesten wie das Teil gelenkt und bewegt wird.
Da ist ein preisgünstiges(Anfängermodell) genau so ungewohnt wie ein teureres(Fortgeschrittene).
Es gibt günstige und es gibt teure und gute und schlechte.Punkt   #q


----------



## theactor (4. März 2005)

*AW: Frage zum Togiak!!!!*



> Es gibt günstige und es gibt teure und gute und schlechte.Punkt


 Amen. |kopfkrat 

Deswegen war mein Vorschlag auch, vor der Anschaffung auf jeden Fall mal eine Probetour zu unternehmen. Es kann nämlich auch sein, dass es sich herausstellt, dass Bellyboot so GAR nichts für Einen ist. 
Und dann wäre das Geld - für welches Belly auch immer - in den Sand gesetzt.
Ich durfte mal Medo's Togiak probefahren und allein das Argument, fast außerhalb des Wassers zu sitzen, hat mich überzeugt.
Ich habe das Togiak ebenfalls günstig schiessen können und kann es uneingeschränkt empfehlen. 
Aber wie gesagt: am besten einfach bei einer der nächsten AB-Treffen (oder wie auch immer) versuchen, ob und womit man zurecht kommt.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (5. März 2005)

*AW: Frage zum Togiak!!!!*

@ Main-Scleuse

Quatsch doch nicht so oberschlau daher ! |bla: 

Wo liegt denn der wirkliche große Unterschied von einem normalen BB( U- oder V-Typ) zu einem Togiak ??
Ich meine jetzt nicht das schon erwähnte wie, zutief sitzen, schneller vorwärts kommen, mehr Tragkraft.
Das gibt es einen riesen Unterschied, mit dem auch manche Angler nicht zurecht kommen und die derwegen wieder auf´s normale BB zurück sind.

Das mit dem "absaufen" finde ich jetzt als etwas böses unterstellt!
Ich bedanke mich für Deine Freundlichkeit und werde DICH bestimmt weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Truttafriend (5. März 2005)

*AW: Frage zum Togiak!!!!*

was erwartest du Mike wenn du so unglücklich formulierst?

Der Anfänger-Vergleich von dir ist nunmal rein subjektiv (weil auch deine Meinung kein Gesetz ist  ) und kommt einem ebefalls schnell in den falschen Hals.

Nix für Ungut  #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (5. März 2005)

*AW: Frage zum Togiak!!!!*

Jau Tim hast recht !  #6 

Werde in Zukunft meine Erfahrungen ..ähm... Meinung für mich behalten.
Siehst ja was einem Böses unterstellt wird, wie "absaufen".  :c


----------



## Truttafriend (5. März 2005)

*AW: Frage zum Togiak!!!!*

warum reagierst du so pikiert.

bring deine Tips bitte weiter ein, du isst doch sonst auch nix so heiß wie es gekocht wird  :g    :m 

Alles Latscho Mike #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (5. März 2005)

*AW: Frage zum Togiak!!!!*

Stimmt..... nix wird so heiss gegessen wie es gekocht wurde. :m 

...ich hoffe auf baldiges besseres Wetter, damit man wieder richtig abangeln kann . #h


----------



## Gnilftz (5. März 2005)

*AW: Frage zum Togiak!!!!*

He Mike,
ich halte Dich hier für ne sehr kompetente Figur, was das Bellyfahren und vorallem das Togiak anbelangt,
es wäre schade, wenn Du Deine Erfahrungen nicht mehr mit uns teilst!  :c 
Lass dich nicht von einem Posting aus der Ruhe bringen! 
Ich hoffe, das wir uns mal auf einem der ABTreffen persönlich kennenlernen!  :m 

Gruß
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Medo (5. März 2005)

*AW: Frage zum Togiak!!!!*



			
				MikeFish schrieb:
			
		

> @ Medo
> 
> Ja wird wirklich wieder Zeit das man sich mal wieder an der Küste trifft, ordentlich ablabern, grillen und noch nebenbei angeln kann. #6
> 
> ...


 

ebendso#h


----------



## Main-Schleuse (6. März 2005)

*AW: Frage zum Togiak!!!!*

@Mikefish
Ich unterstellte dir kein Boshaftigkeit (absaufen lassen u.d.G)
Es war nur sehr, wie es Truttafriend treffend sagte, unglücklich ausgedrückt.
Auf dem Markt gibt es nicht sehr viele gute Boote, und wenn du einem empfiehlst 
ein Anfängerboot zu kaufen rätst du ihm zu einem günstigeren Boot.
Und dir muß ich nicht sagen wieviel Schmotter es gibt in Preisgünstigen Sektor.
In preislicher Hinsicht ist das Togiak das Einstiegsmodell, mit sehr gutem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis und einigen Finessen die es zu beachten gibt.
Kurzum ich verstand nicht warum du, wo du ja schon so lange zufrieden mit dem Teil bist, jemand auf ein "Einsteigermodell" verweißt. *buli buli*
 #h


----------



## Micky Finn (7. März 2005)

*AW: Frage zum Togiak!!!!*



			
				Böx schrieb:
			
		

> @ Mikefish
> 
> Ja aber genau die Vergleiche und Erfahrungen die zu deiner Meinungsbildung beigetragen haben hätten mich einfach intressiert. Ich habe hier nicht die Möglichkeiten zum vergleichen und Erfahrungswerte habe ich schon gar nicht.
> 
> ...




Hallo Böx,

ich bekam meines damals direkt aus den Staaten. Aktuelle Bezugsquellen hier kenne ich nur Heger und einen Kumpel aus Freiburg.
http://www.rk-flyfishing.de/html/bellyboote.html

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## sonne22 (25. März 2005)

*AW: Frage zum Togiak!!!!*

Hallo Jungs,
hab mein Togiak in den USA bestellt.Hat alles reibungslos geklappt!!
hier der Link 
http://www.garage-toys.com/floattubes.html
Gruß Klaus


----------



## theactor (26. März 2005)

*AW: Frage zum Togiak!!!!*

Hi Klaus!

Da sag ich doch mal: WELCOME ON BAORD   #6 
Und danke für den Link! 

 #h


----------



## Medo (26. März 2005)

*AW: Frage zum Togiak!!!!*

hey sönke!

den link haste vor ewiger zeit schon mal bekommen...

aber wer im thermo in ne Gaststätte geht


----------



## theactor (26. März 2005)

*AW: Frage zum Togiak!!!!*

Hi,
ICH schon; ich sitze ja auch schon drin; ich habe für - weil ein ganze ein Netter bin - für die anderen Interessierten bedankt.
Trage das Dingen übrigens immernoch. Schlimm? :q


----------



## Main-Schleuse (8. April 2005)

*AW: Frage zum Togiak!!!!*

@sonne22
Was hat dich das Teil jetzt inkl. Transport Zoll u. Märchensteuer jetzt gekostet?
Rein aus Interesse


----------



## Mendossa (8. April 2005)

*AW: Frage zum Togiak!!!!*

*Moin, moin,*

*ich hab mein Togiak für 189,- Euronen im Januar unter folgender Adresse *

*bestellt:       **http://www.raubfisch-shop.de/

Die Firma sitzt irgendwo in Süddeutschland unter folgender Anschrift:

**AJOM's Terminaltackle*   Inh.:Andreas Mader
                                    Nibelungenstr. 34 

                                    63925 Laudenbach

Ich habe damals vorher überwiesen und nachdem das Geld da war, wurde mir das Teil zugeschickt. Alles ohne Probleme und ohne lange Wartezeit. Versandkosten waren sogar auch frei - ich glaube ab einem Bestellwert über 100 Euro, mußt man ggf. einfach mal nachlesen. Garantie hat man natürlich auch und sollte mal einer der beiden Schläuche kaputt gehen, wird man da auch einen Ersatz bekommen.
Mein Kumpel hat gerade am vergangenen  Montag auch ein Togiak dort bestellt. Dienstag hatte er´ne mail bekommen, daß es aufgrund der hohen Nachfrage im Moment ca. 3 Wochen dauern wird, bis das BB wieder vorrätig ist. Mein Kumpel wollte bzw. hat seins per Nachnahme bestellt - auch da keine Versandkosten. Normalerweise ist´s ja per Nachname extra teuer. 

Ich bin mit meinem sehr zufrieden, hab es ja letztes WE beim ABBB-Cup in Dazendorf zum ersten mal getestet und ich muß sagen, man sitzt wirklich gut darin - recht stabil, nich son gekippel und man hat jede Menge Platz, da ausreichend Taschen angebaut sind. Ein Superteil !!! 
http://www.raubfisch-shop.de/


----------



## peter II (18. April 2005)

*AW: Frage zum Togiak!!!!*

Kennt das jemand? sieht fast aus wie unser Togiak. Was mir besonders gefällt sind die ( im Gegensatz zum T.) "vernünftigen Ventile!
ebay=7133979088


----------



## Smallmouth (19. April 2005)

*AW: Frage zum Togiak!!!!*

Schau mal in die neue "Rute und Rolle" ,da kannst du das Ding testen und es wird auch ein wenig beschrieben. 
Das Ding sieht wie das Fish Cat von Outcast aus.
Fahre selber ein FishCat 4 und die Ventile sowie das Material der Schlaeuche und Aussenhaut haben mich ueberzeugt.


----------



## martinio (21. April 2005)

*AW: Frage zum Togiak!!!!*

Hi BB-Süchtige,



ich muss mich wohl erstmal kurz vorstellen, denn dies ist mein erster Beitrag hier im AB! Als aus Berlin kommender Student bin ich seit ca. 8 Jahren ebenfalls ein süchtiger BB-Fahrer und habe schon 2 von den teuren Dingern geschrottet. Grund: billiges Material des Innenlebens; Folge: Risse bei den Nähten. :r 

Und weil ich diese Erfahrung nicht mehr machen möchte - zumal es auch ein echt Sch... Gefühl ist, mitten auf dem Wasser dieses "Luft-weicht-aus-Geräusch" zu hören -  wollte ich euch Togiak-Kenner fragen, wie das Material (wohl Urethan) des Innenlebens des Togiaks ist??? Da ich es auch über www.raub-fisch.de kaufen möchte, habe ich nicht die Gelegenheit, es mir in der Realität anzuschauen! 
Ein Freund aus Japan hat ein echt geniales BB, das aus einen extrem stabilen Material, einer Art Reifengummi besteht --> da gibt es keine Nähte und dieses BB wird Jahrzehnte halten! 

Ist Urethan damit vergleichbar?

Hat das Togiak evtl. ebenfalls keine Nähte?

Ich hoffe ihr tötet mich nicht aufgrund dieses langen Textes und der vielen Fragen|uhoh: 

Ich wünsche euch einen schönen Tag und dickes fettes *PETRI HEIL*!!! 

Martinio


----------



## MxkxFxsh (21. April 2005)

*AW: Frage zum Togiak!!!!*

@ martinio

Was ist Urethan? Woran erkenne ich was welches Material im Innenleben ist ??

Gibr es Fotos von dem genialen BB aus Japan ?? Bitte sehen wollen!
Vielleicht gibt es ja ne URL dazu ?


----------



## martinio (21. April 2005)

*AW: Frage zum Togiak!!!!*

@ MikeFish: 

Urethan ist das Material, aus dem das Innenleben des Togiak bestehen soll, laut Beschreibung auf raub-fisch.de zumindest.
Das mit dem Photo wird schwierig, da mein Kumpel mittlerweile in Dublin arbeitet, aber das BB in JAP ist. Beschreibung: das Material kann man sich wie einen Fahrradschlauch vorstellen, nur etwas dicker; also Gummi, welches völlig flexibel ist und in einem Stück gegossen ist. 
Im Gegensatz dazu sind die Materialien, die ich in meinem BB hatte eine Art dünnen PVCs, welches relativ unflexibel ist und zudem noch geschweißt ist, d.h. Nähte entstehen.

Kannst du dir jetzt mehr darunter vorstellen? 

Und beim Togiak, wie ist da das Material?

Danke und einen schönen Abend!
Tschö mit ö


----------



## MxkxFxsh (21. April 2005)

*AW: Frage zum Togiak!!!!*

@ martinio

Tja aus einem Stück ?? Und wei geht Luft rein ? Oder ist es schon befüllt und man kann in der Richtung garnichts machen ? Wie ist der Sitz bei dem Teil ? Auch aus Stoff oder Nylonmaterial, mit Sitzkissen aus Schaumstoff?
Wie sitzt man überhaupt darin ??


Urethan .... klar so ein Gummischlauch aber mit Naht ist im Togiak drin. Eigentlich wie bei fast jedem BB.

In wie weit sollte ein BB flexibel sein und warum ?
Sorry für die vielen Fragen.  :q  #h


----------



## martinio (22. April 2005)

*AW: Frage zum Togiak!!!!*

@MikeFish:

Nein nein, ein Ventil ist schon drinnen, so dass man wie immer im Schweiße seines Angesichts Luft reinpumpen muss. Da das BB etwas älter ist, ist der Sitz leider nicht oberhalb des Wassers und auch nicht so schön gepolstert wie bei den neuen, eigentlich ist es gar nicht gepolstert. Aber immerhin hat es schon U-Form, was damals ziemlich neuartig war. 
Mit der Flexibilität des Materials meine ich ja nicht den aufgepumpten Zustand, ein BB muß schon stabil sein, da hast du ja Recht. Aber wenn es sehr störrisch im leeren Zustand ist, kommt es schneller zu Belastungen und dann zu Bruchstellen, so wie schon 2 mal von mir erlebt. Und ich gehe sehr sorgfältig mit den BBs um! Die Nähte sind dabei die Schwachstellen, besonders wenn sie thermisch-geschweißt sind. Besonders im Sommer aufgrund der Sonneneinstrahlung und der Erwärmung sind diese dann sehr anfällig, was bei einem elastischen, gummiartigen Material nicht so schwerwiegend ist. 

@all: 
Hat denn jemand ein Photo von dem Innenleben des Togiak? Bzw. kann mir jemand eines machen und dann hier einstellen??? Das wäre einfach nur KLASSE!!!

XXL Thanks


----------

